
Ask HN: Unix-like tools for reverse engineering - mpiedrav
Hi, HN! Do you know of any toolkit for reverse engineering based on the Unix philosophy (i.e., specific tools for specific tasks, instead of a large application)?<p>While Ghidra and IDA Pro are great, a set of CLI tools for analyzing the shape of the call graph, finding program patterns (e.g., a sequence of instructions that could be a hash function), etc. might be useful, in case there isn&#x27;t a toolkit yet.<p>If such a toolkit doesn&#x27;t exist, is it an actual need in the professional reverse engineering community, or just a nice-to-have?
======
l0_
radare2 is exactly what you’re looking for.

~~~
mpiedrav
Indeed. Thanks a lot!

------
samsepi0l
binwalk is great

